# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from regional Victoria - planning a bedroom plus ensuite extension

## leisadent

Hi all, I was around in the forum a while ago, while I was doing DIY repairs to my "renovator's delight". I'm now in a position to take the house to the next level by adding a bedroom and ensuite extension. I'll be applying for owner builder consent, hiring a carpenter / plumber / electrican to get it to lockup, then doing the finishing myself with trades for fit off only, and help from a local handyman when I need an extra pair of hands.

----------

